# Blue



## Shelby33

Here are some blues
Marine, navy mini nikki, royal/bbw, stonewash, and royal.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here are some blues
> Marine, navy mini nikki, royal/bbw, stonewash, and royal.
> 
> View attachment 5359341


Gorgeous collection Shelby!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here are some blues
> Marine, navy mini nikki, royal/bbw, stonewash, and royal.
> 
> View attachment 5359341



All gorgeous blues!!


----------

